# Lab/Great Dane Puppy!



## Baymule (Sep 21, 2018)

Since Parker died, we have been missing him so much. A dear friend in New York graciously offered us a Golden Retriever puppy, but my husband desperately wanted a Lab, and only a black Lab. so my friend offered one of his Cavalier puppies and I was thrilled to accept. Our Aussie, Polly, died in my arms last summer and she was my girl. She took every step I did. She loved me fiercely and her going left a hole in my heart.

BJ was happy for me, but still wanted a Lab. Unknown to him, I joined 6 Facebook groups, followed 3 County pound Facebook sites and haunted Craigslist nightly. All kinds of mixes, crossed with everything but a skunk. Gheesh people! Haven’t you ever heard of spay and neuter?

Last week I did a Lab search on Craigslist and an ad popped up. I nearly fell out of my decorating mistake recliner. It was an ad for Lab/Great Dane puppies! And they were black, just like Parker! I showed it to BJ and he got so excited, then started tearing up thinking about Parker, which both of us still do.

I contacted the lady and we went two days later and got one. Both parents were on site and loved members of the family. It was a “oops” spay and neuter soon to follow.

His name is Carson. BJ is thrilled.

















Carson is learning his name, sit, come, hungry, water and house training. We walk him on a leash, there is so much to get into and he doesn’t yet understand that COME is nonnegotiable. LOL

Trip is treating him like a annoying little brother.






This is Carson's parents.






We have a large dog crate or kennel where Carson goes when we go to bed or leave. He will just go in it and hang out or take a nap. He has several toys, but his favorite is one of BJ's knotted socks. He howls in the morning anywhere from 4 AM to 6AM to go outside NOW! He's getting better on that and mostly sleeps until 6. He has had a few accidents, but is learning. 

I take him and Trip to a pasture that is mostly wooded, about an acre and take the leash off so he can run and play. Carson follows Trip like an adoring pesky little brother. He is wary of the chickens, the horses are big scary monsters, and the pig is something to stay far away from. I take him on the leash with me to feed in the mornings and evenings. At the vet a few days ago, he weighed 21 pounds, his birthday is 7-7-18 and he has a lot of growing to go. 

My husband is one happy man.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 21, 2018)

Parker
https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/our-parker-is-gone.38178/

Polly
https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/our-polly-is-gone.36767/


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 21, 2018)

Awww Carson is so cute!!!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Sep 21, 2018)

I’m SO happy for you and BJ!!! It’s awesome that you came across the same combination. The look on BJ’s face says it all!!  Carson is beyond cute too! Congrats!!! 


So when is the Cavalier coming?


----------



## goatgurl (Sep 21, 2018)

awesome blossom.  what a doll baby.  i'm so happy for BJ.  you two have had enough holes poked in your hearts in the last couple of years.  wasn't parker a dane/lab mix?  str#4 had a dane/lab mix for several years and she was a great dog.  youall are gonna love carson.  tell bj I think he's gonna need a bigger chair before that boy is grown.   and I just happened to see notice something about a cavalier puppy and if memory serves me we haven't see or heard anything about one, hummm


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 21, 2018)

Really happy for you and BJ Bay!   That is some awesome news! What a great looking pup too!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 21, 2018)

That is so Wonderful!!.....and he is precious!!.....I'll be interested just how long it takes before that is Carson's chair and Pops gets a New one.....


----------



## Simpleterrier (Sep 21, 2018)

Just wondering what happened to the black mouth cur


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 21, 2018)

That's awesome - so happy for ya'll!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Sep 21, 2018)

Simpleterrier said:


> Just wondering what happened to the black mouth cur



He was rehomed to somewhere without chickens.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 21, 2018)

Nice looking pup
Congrats


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 21, 2018)

That smile that BJ is wearing pretty much says it all.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Sep 21, 2018)

Congrats. I'm happy for you guys.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 21, 2018)

Simpleterrier said:


> Just wondering what happened to the black mouth cur


He was the perfect dog except for killing chickens. He even knew he was doing wrong. He killed a crippled rooster one morning when I let him out to potty. He came back in, came to me, cowered down, peed on my foot and ran to his kennel. Kinda a dead giveaway that he did something wrong. It was just in his nature and I couldn’t keep punishing and scolding him for something that was so deeply ingrained in him. He was a good dog so I found him another home. They love him madly, he sleeps with them and he goes to work with the man. He has a wonderful home.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 22, 2018)

Baymule said:


> It was just in his nature and I couldn’t keep punishing and scolding him for something that was so deeply ingrained in him.


THAT is the key!  Recognizing that is what saved both of you from a life of frustration.  Good call on your part!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 22, 2018)

@Wehner Homestead  and @goatgurl the friend who offered a Cavalier puppy said that it would be 9 months before he bred his dog. I said ok, was fine with that. That very day, a dog that he co-owns came in for breeding to his male. He said it was meant to be that I have a puppy from him. So 63 days gestation plus 9 to 10 weeks with the mom puts puppy born in mid November and arrival somewhere in mid January.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Sep 23, 2018)

If that falls through, I’d work you a deal on an Aussie pup in the spring. Planning on breeding Cowboy and Jewel...


----------



## Baymule (Sep 23, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> If that falls through, I’d work you a deal on an Aussie pup in the spring. Planning on breeding Cowboy and Jewel...


I absolutely have a weakness for Aussies. Polly was my third one, they are awesome dogs. I am skidding off into unknown territory with the Cavalier, haven't had a small dog in decades.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Sep 23, 2018)

I know you  Aussies!!


----------



## Simpleterrier (Sep 23, 2018)

U just need a terrier and it will all be better. Go with an Airedale and u won't need no other


----------



## Baymule (Sep 23, 2018)

Simpleterrier said:


> U just need a terrier and it will all be better. Go with an Airedale and u won't need no other


How is your Airedale around your livestock? Do you have chickens, AKA the ultimate squeaky toy?


----------



## Simpleterrier (Sep 24, 2018)

He was great I could lock him in with them and walk away. I'll see if I still have the pic of him with them. He was good with livestock. A steer came at my wife once and he got in between and gave it a face full. He wasn't an lgd or a herding dog but just about anything else I needed he would do. Great protector but not to the point he hurt any one. And great if he thought another dog was gonna hurt his humans.

Best one was when he flipped a blue healer over and held her down three times before she got the idea not to rush me. Hed hold her till I told him to let her up.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 24, 2018)

Baymule said:


> We walk him on a leash, there is so much to get into and he doesn’t yet understand that COME is nonnegotiable.


Yet it is negotiable with Trip! Always is with a GP, no?


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 24, 2018)

Negotiable and LGD don't really go together... It's not a negotiating thing, it's more of an "optional" thing with them. We make recommendations/requests of them and they decide if... and if yes, then when they will comply.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 25, 2018)

Carson has learned how to climb into my recliner.


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 25, 2018)

Awww look at those puppy eyes! Of course he gets to sit in your recliner, who would say no to him? lol


----------



## Baymule (Sep 25, 2018)

He loves to sleep in my lap. So did Parker, only when he laid his head on my chest and snuggled down, his back feet were on the floor. LOL

Last night, Carson was jumping around and on Trip, who was laying on the floor. Finally with a loud growl, Trip snapped at Carson. Carson let out a scared yelp, ran for me, by the second yelp he was in my lap. We sure laughed at that!


----------



## RollingAcres (Sep 25, 2018)

Trip was probably thinking "I need to teach this youngen his manners!" Lol


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Sep 25, 2018)

Love Carson!!!


----------



## TMChickensLGD (Sep 26, 2018)

Dana, I am so happy for you and BJ! What a cutie! Looks like he already loves his humans. How is Paris with him? Scout is turning out to be more of HGD (human guard dog) than chickens. We accept whatever is best for everyone.

I love how his eyes blend in with his coloring. Sounds like he is off to a good start with his pen too. 

Persistence pays off finally. How sweet of you to keep such a close eye out for a pup that matched your husbands heart. Sounds like everyone is a winner in this story.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 26, 2018)

Wait, @Baymule ISN'T your real name???


----------



## Baymule (Sep 26, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Wait, @Baymule ISN'T your real name???


Baymule is a more cleaned up version of jackass.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 29, 2018)

Mommy! Will you close the computer so I can get in your lap? Pleeeezzee?


----------



## Rammy (Sep 29, 2018)

Already knows how to work those puppy eyes.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 29, 2018)

I bet there is a fair bit hanging off if she gets in your lap.


----------



## luvmypets (Sep 29, 2018)

I feel as if we need more pictures. Could just be me though


----------



## Bruce (Sep 29, 2018)

DH would have to take the picture, if Bay took it, all you would see is an all black image 1" from the camera.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 20, 2018)

I
Have
Lost
My
Chair!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 20, 2018)

Yes you have!


----------



## Rammy (Oct 20, 2018)

Was there ever any doubt that wouldnt happen?


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 20, 2018)

couple more months and he's not gonna fit...


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 20, 2018)

He will always find a way to fit.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 20, 2018)

This was Parker, he never got too big to sleep in my lap. His head was on my chest, his body was stretched over the footrest of my recliner and his back feet were on the floor.


----------



## goatgurl (Oct 21, 2018)

str#4's dane/lab mix would back up toward her and sit her butt in str's lap and her feet on the floor.  cracked me up.


----------



## Josie Saxton (Oct 21, 2018)

Hi there. I'm Josie. Just joined. I saw your post about your new lab/gr dane mix. I didn't see a date so forgive me if that's old new. I adopted a Lab/Gr Dane mix a couple of years ago. Ernie. He steals hearts! I've had Labs most of my life but this was my first adventure with gr dane. I discovered they aren't great with having their paws and ears messed with. Apparently that's a Great Dane thing. Other non-lab characteristics that may have little to do with breeding but may is that Ernie is a giant brat. He doesn't understand that barking in Charlie's face a hundred times won't get him loved. He does get attention, though. Negative attention, but nonetheless attention. He is hard to restrain and gets grow

 

 ly and shows his teeth if I shout near him or grab his collar. He is a thousand times better now but I never trust him. He tried to attack the vet tech even though he had a muzzle on (only time I've seen him that out of control with a human). I can't trust him with smaller animals, especially cats and would never leave him alone with kids.He generally lets his favorite being in the world, Charlie (8 yr old Lab/Pit) steal anything from him and will drop a toy or treat if Charlie looks at him. However my unknowing sister let him lick a chicken bowl and Charlie came over to take it from him and fighting and stitches were involved so no unsupervised treats. Now that I've made him sound like a monster, these incidents are very few and far between and Ive been working with him. I got him when he was a year old. He was dumped on a nearby mountain. (I'm guessing he growled at a human or kid and they got rid of him). He is my little boy and soaks up love like no other dog I've ever had (and that's a lot). He has so many quirks. Not the brightest of dogs but that makes him even more lovable. He's almost always every ones favorite dog. you can walk and he'll walk with you with his head resting on your hand. Truly didn't mean to write a novel. No idea why I am, but hey, it's Sunday, why not. Congrats on your new guy. A question for you. I see a picture of maybe a Gr Pyr in one of the middle pictures and he/she looks just like my Gr Pyr/Gold Ret mix that passed away a few years ago. just wondering if yours is a mix?


----------



## Bruce (Oct 21, 2018)

@Josie Saxton 
This thread is not old, you can see the date of the posts in the upper left of each one.


----------



## RollingAcres (Oct 21, 2018)

Baymule said:


> I
> Have
> Lost
> My
> Chair!


Hahaha we knew that day would come!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 21, 2018)

Glad to see Carson is Fitting right in!!....they do grow fast and time passes by almost as quickly....


----------



## Baymule (Oct 21, 2018)

Hi @Josie Saxton and welcome to the forum. This thread is current, we got Carson a month ago, he is a little over 3 months old now. He weighed 13 pounds when we got him, at his vet visit a week ago, he weighed 32 pounds, I bet he weighs 40 pounds now! 

Your Ernie sounds like a hot mess, LOL! No telling what happened to him until you got him and showed him proper love and attention. He sounds like a big love bug, quirks and all. 

The Great Pyrenees in the picture is half Great Pyrenees and half Maremma. The Great Pyrenees comes from the Pyrenees Mountains in France, the Maremma comes from Italy. They are similar breeds. We also have a female Great Pyrenees. 

We had a black Lab/Great Dane, we lost him in July. 
https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/our-parker-is-gone.38178/

My husband really wanted another one, I searched daily for a puppy. I finally found a family with a litter, less than an hour away. Needless to say, we are delighted to have Carson.


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 21, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to BYH @Josie Saxton from NE TX! So glad you joined us. Thanks for sharing some of your story and the pics of your dogs. We're all animal lovers here but I think most of us share a special kind of love with our dogs. There's a reason they are referred to as "man's best friend". There's a wealth of info, knowledge and experience shared in the multitude of threads. Browse around and see what interesting stuff you can find. By all means post away when the desire strikes you, especially if you have questions (provide as much detail/info as possible and pictures truly help)... With all the great folks here, generally someone will respond in no time at all. Please make yourself at home!

PLEASE put at least your general location in your profile. It could be very important if/when you ask for or offer help or advice. You know, climate issues and such. I recommend at least your state as most folks won't be able to figure out where if you put anything more specific (county, town, street, etc) by itself.  Old folks like me  will never remember from this post & look there first. To add it, mouse hover over Account top right and a drop down will appear. Click on Personal Details and scan down. You'll see the spot for Location. Then go to the bottom and save changes.  Thanks! Hope you enjoy the site!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 24, 2018)

Today I asked Carson "where is your sock?" He has a knotted sock that he loves to chew and play tug. The sock was on the floor behind him. His ears perked up and I continued asking him about his sock and telling him to go find it. I could literally see him thinking about it, after a few moments, he turned, saw his sock and brought it to me. 

First time I asked for something and he went and got it!


----------



## RollingAcres (Oct 25, 2018)

Smart little puppy dog!


----------



## Bruce (Oct 25, 2018)

Now if you could only teach DH to do something similar!


----------



## RollingAcres (Oct 25, 2018)

She's not going to do that because she can have WAY more fun with "helping" DH look for his lost cellphone or his lost glasses...


----------



## Baymule (Oct 25, 2018)

In his defense, he folds clothes, cleans the kitchen, loads and unloads the dishwasher and makes coffee!


----------



## Bruce (Oct 26, 2018)

Yeah, but can he find his socks???


----------



## RollingAcres (Oct 26, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Yeah, but can he find his socks???


Right!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 18, 2018)

Carson loves the grand babies. This is the two year old wrapping him in a blanket.







He loves his Daddy too! 






Our 11 year old granddaughter got in my lap and here came Carson. He wiggles himself up in my lap and spread out over both of us. LOL


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Nov 18, 2018)

Halo has been sneaking on the furniture and I’ve been letting her. Shhhhh! Don’t tell DH. Lol. He knows how to get to the journal so I’ll share it here where I can’t get in trouble! Carson in all of his cuteness reminded me.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 18, 2018)

Dogs have always been allowed on the recliners, but not on the rest of the furniture. All of them have always abided by the "rules". LOL


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Nov 18, 2018)

I just enjoy having her near me. She wants to be touching me. It gives me peace and I need that.


----------



## RollingAcres (Nov 19, 2018)

Baymule said:


> Our 11 year old granddaughter got in my lap and here came Carson. He wiggles himself up in my lap and spread out over both of us. LOL



Bay you need a bigger chair!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Nov 19, 2018)

Love puppies. ...love Carson  does he still have puppy breath ?


----------



## Baymule (Nov 19, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> I just enjoy having her near me. She wants to be touching me. It gives me peace and I need that.
> 
> View attachment 54870


It's hard to beat the pure love of a good dog.



RollingAcres said:


> Bay you need a bigger chair!


Yep, and one without the hole in the footrest!



B&B Happy goats said:


> Love puppies. ...love Carson  does he still have puppy breath ?


No more puppy breath, but he still has those sharp puppy teeth!


----------



## Bruce (Nov 19, 2018)

Baymule said:


> Our 11 year old granddaughter got in my lap and here came Carson. He wiggles himself up in my lap and spread out over both of us. LOL


Everyone looks so peaceful, if not necessarily comfortable.

Yep, need to invest in a reclining love seat (do they make those) for the 3 of you.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 19, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Everyone looks so peaceful, if not necessarily comfortable.
> 
> Yep, need to invest in a reclining love seat (do they make those) for the 3 of you.


Not enough room for one of those. I love where we live, but sometimes I sure miss that big ol' house we used to have.


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 19, 2018)

Dogs kind of make the best icing on the cake.  I just spentalmost an hour out in the field grooming Maisy and Thor and instead of seeming to be a chore it just makes me smile.  Maisy doesn't really need it but when you do one you have to do both as they jockey back and forth getting their spot for the brush.  Thor is loosing his fur like under coat and it looks like it has been snowing where I was sitting and brushing him.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 19, 2018)

Doesn't Thor know that now is when he should NOT be shedding but putting on his winter coat?


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 19, 2018)

It's typical of the Akbash, their summer under coat is like a really fine heat insulator.  His winter coat is longer and a lot thicker and already in.


----------



## Rammy (Nov 19, 2018)

(sung to the tune of Rubber Ducky)

Fluffy puppy your the one (woof woof)
Brushing Thor is so much fun (woof woof)
Brush him good and see the hair fly ( woof woof)
Like the snow up in the sky (woof woof)

Thats all the lyrics I can think of right now.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 19, 2018)

Well done Rammy


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 19, 2018)

That's more than I would have had.    I went out and snapped a picture that's a little fuzzy since I had to zoom out 600' but the white stuff in the corner is from our "short" haired dog.


----------



## RollingAcres (Nov 19, 2018)

Look! Snow balls! Oh wait, not snow, they are fur balls... 
When I used to groom June, that's what I got as well.


----------



## Rammy (Nov 19, 2018)

Yeah, being a groomer I often get clients who ask me to shave thier short haired dogs because they shed so much. When I blow dry dogs with hair like your two, it looks like its snowing!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 29, 2018)

Carson is finding his voice. He is sitting in the doorway (safety) of the porch, barking toward the neighbor's house. He now barks when people come up and just in general at noises. LOL He will be 4 months old December 7 and is losing baby teeth, just found one on the floor. He is a big, gawky, gangly puppy that is learning where he fits in.

Edited to correct; Carson will be FIVE months old December 7, not four months old. I can't count.


----------



## Rammy (Nov 29, 2018)

I hope you found the tooth by just spotting it on the floor and not stepping on it!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Nov 29, 2018)

How did you come up with the name Carson ?


----------



## RollingAcres (Nov 29, 2018)

Baymule said:


> Carson is finding his voice. He is sitting in the doorway (safety) of the porch, barking toward the neighbor's house. He now barks when people come up and just in general at noises. LOL He will be 4 months old December 7 and is losing baby teeth, just found one on the floor. He is a big, gawky, gangly puppy that is learning where he fits in.


A big pup with big voice!


----------



## Bruce (Nov 29, 2018)

Baymule said:


> He is a big, gawky, gangly puppy that is learning where he fits in.


Hope he figures out his tail is a dangerous weapon before he destroys too many things with it!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 30, 2018)

B&B Happy goats said:


> How did you come up with the name Carson ?


We were driving home with him, tossing names around and tossing them out. LOL Then my husband came up with Carson, we both liked it and Carson he became.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 4, 2018)

Carson wanted outside at 1:30 this morning. Husband got up and let him out to potty. Afterwards Carson wouldn’t come back in, he wanted to play with Trip. It was 31 degrees but the cold didn’t bother Carson one bit, DH came back to bed. 

DH got up this morning to see Carson and Trip playing in the driveway and he called them. Carson ran for the door, happy and pleased with himself. I got up, got my cup of coffee and Carson climbed in my lap and drifted off to sleep.


----------



## Rammy (Dec 4, 2018)

Aaaww! How cute!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 4, 2018)

If he gets much bigger he's gonna fall off the chair onto his nose!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 17, 2018)

Just had to snap this picture. Both of them kicked back in the recliner!


----------



## Rammy (Dec 17, 2018)

Carson looks like he's hanging off the end. Poor baby needs his own recliner


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 17, 2018)

It's not gonna long before they'll have to swap places, lol!!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 17, 2018)

In the lower right corner is Carson's squeaky pig. It is still in one piece. He utterly destroys any and everything, but not his pig. He loves this pig, knaws on it, makes it squeak, but there are no teeth marks. Remarkable.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 17, 2018)

I have an XL dog bed. You could lay it across DH and the arms of the chair, Carson might be more comfortable. Or maybe not, that is one LONG dog!


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 17, 2018)

He's getting big! they both look very happy with the arrangement


----------



## RollingAcres (Dec 19, 2018)

Carson is getting so big! He looked really comfortable laying in that recliner!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 20, 2018)

He is getting so big! Love the pics. He looks like such a sweet dog.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 20, 2018)

He's just a big cuddly puppy. He is making a fine farm dog. Today Pearl, the TWH we bought out of a slaughter pen, got to running up and down in her quarantine pen. It scared Carson and he lit up barking, as he crawdaded backwards to the safety of the porch! He was funny.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 20, 2018)

But they will become BFFs in time!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 20, 2018)

When I have her out in the yard, he runs under her belly and all around her, totally clueless that she could kick his brains out.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 20, 2018)

Good thing she is a calm horse!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 23, 2018)

Took Carson to the vet yesterday and weighed him. At 5 1/2 months old he weighs 67 pounds!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 23, 2018)

Baymule said:


> Took Carson to the vet yesterday and weighed him. At 5 1/2 months old he weighs 67 pounds!


He is going to be one big boy !


----------



## RollingAcres (Jan 2, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Took Carson to the vet yesterday and weighed him. At 5 1/2 months old he weighs 67 pounds!


Holy cow! I mean holy big dog!

Dear Carson, I'm sorry, I didn't mean to call you a cow.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 2, 2019)

New Year's Eve, neighbors had big booming fireworks that scared Carson to death. I moved his bed next to my recliner. He went from his bed to my lap in a single bound! LOL


----------



## RollingAcres (Jan 2, 2019)

Baymule said:


> New Year's Eve, neighbors had big booming fireworks that scared Carson to death. I moved his bed next to my recliner. He went from his bed to my lap in a single bound! LOL


He might be big but he's still a baby.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 2, 2019)

He greets me every morning with his squeaky pig, rubber duckie or sock, with a big smile and wagging tail. We play, he gets hugs and then I can drink my coffee. Love that dog!

He will be 6 months old on the 7th.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jan 2, 2019)

Carson made me smile!!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 9, 2019)

We have been keeping our little granddaughters this week. The 2 year old loves to play with Carson. He is figuring out how to play with her. We had to watch him closely to make sure he didn’t swat her with a big paw or chew on her like a dog toy. Last night they played sock. She ran from him, shrieking and he galloped after her. He bit up and down the sock, and dragged her around. She fell down, got back up and the game resumed. 

















She likes to sit and lay on him. Carson likes that game too.


----------



## Rammy (Jan 9, 2019)

Such a good doggie. He's so smart to figure that out and be careful since she is so little.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 9, 2019)

He is so soft mouthed, if he does get her little fingers in his mouth, he releases softly.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 9, 2019)

Sock...great way to wear them both out for nap time...she is a doll


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 9, 2019)

Those pictures are a life time of treasure.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 9, 2019)

Looks like Carson slobbered all over her front!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 11, 2019)

Bruce said:


> Looks like Carson slobbered all over her front!


Nah, that dark pink is a unicorn.


----------



## Finnie (Jan 13, 2019)

Good morning @Baymule , hope you are having a nice weekend. I love seeing your grandchildren playing with your dog(s). My own dogs never met a baby until I got my own grandchildren. I was amazed at how much they LOVE and are obsessed with the babies! 

I've been stalking you over at BYC. (After I exhausted your threads on here and on The Easy Garden.)  I just love your stories and witty writing. You obviously joined BYC first. Those stories are way back when you only had one granddaughter. It's quite interesting to get all the background history. 

This morning I just read about your "new" puppy, Parker. And your moving tribute to his predecessor, Danny. (I cried. Just a little.) So I just wanted to say, I have a new appreciation for how special Carson is. And how lucky your husband is to be blessed with 3 wonderful dogs in a row!

Well, enjoy your Sunday.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 13, 2019)

Awwww...…..(digs toe in dirt)…..thank you @Finnie, that is sweet of you. Yes, I joined BYC first, mostly hanging out on the predator and coop threads to start with, to learn what to do and what not to do. I built a strong coop, got 2 hens and it took off from there. Chickens. The "gateway" farm animal. LOL LOL 

Well, since you are here, you might as well tell us a little about yourself. Lots of people make journals, I don't. I prefer to start a new thread for each new topic. It makes it easier for people to find topics that suit their interest or needs, rather than buried in hundreds of pages of journals. @Nifty once posted, asking us to craft our thread titles with key words that would show up in searches, bringing new people to the sites, so I do. It must work, that is how @Senile_Texas_Aggie found BYH and joined. LOL 

Dogs capture our hearts and wring our hearts like a dishrag when they leave us. And there we are, hearts shriveled up, grieving, and lo and behold! Here comes another dog to fill our hearts with joy again. There are those special dogs that never leave the hallowed memories of times gone past and Parker is one of those. Even with Carson, we still grieve for Parker. We are blessed to have had God's gift in the form of a big black dog with a heart bigger than Dallas. 

Carson is on his dog bed playing with his squeaky pig. He is young and has a long life ahead, full of joy and love. Dogs give us much more than they receive. No matter how we try, we can never match their love for us.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Jan 13, 2019)

Miss @Finnie,

Miss @Baymule is right about her helping me to join.  I had never heard of BYH or any of its siblings.  I was looking for info on pastures -- how to manage them, etc. -- and among the links it provided was one to Miss @Baymule's thread titled "I Hate Green Briars"!  I started reading that and howled with laughter.  My Beautiful Gal and I had just experienced that, having cut down all of the green briars that had overgrown around the gate on the farm we had recently bought.  So it is because of Miss @Baymule that I joined BYH.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Rammy (Jan 13, 2019)

Shes such an enabler! But in a good way!


----------



## Finnie (Jan 13, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Dogs give us much more than they receive. No matter how we try, we can never match their love for us.


Amen to that!



Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @Finnie,
> 
> Miss @Baymule is right about her helping me to join.  I had never heard of BYH or any of its siblings.  I was looking for info on pastures -- how to manage them, etc. -- and among the links it provided was one to Miss @Baymule's thread titled "I Hate Green Briars"!  I started reading that and howled with laughter.  My Beautiful Gal and I had just experienced that, having cut down all of the green briars that had overgrown around the gate on the farm we had recently bought.  So it is because of Miss @Baymule that I joined BYH.
> 
> Senile Texas Aggie


Actually, Mr. STA, I remember you joining and giving that as the reason. And it was you talking about "stalking" people that got me to look up Baymule's information page and look for threads she started. (Because she has no farm journal. Plus I wanted to read the famous Greenbrier thread.  )I have spent the last year and 3/4s reading different people's journals from start to finish. Reading on BYH is my substitute for watching television. But like a TV show, its full of regular characters that as a "viewer", one becomes familiar with. So you all are basically my celebrities. 

Oh- and Mr. @Senile_Texas_Aggie , yesterday I learned a random fact while I was reading a collie book that made me think of you! (One of my 3 dogs is a collie, so I read everything I can find about them.) I don't follow sports, so I never knew that the mascot of Texas A&M is a collie named Reveille. That's just really cool!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 2, 2020)

I have a great story for y'all. Carson has been coming into his own, growing up and becoming a good farm dog. When he was younger, the other dogs would bark and run towards danger, Carson would bark over his shoulder as he ran towards the house. Gradually he gained confidence and joined Paris and Trip running up and down the fence line barking at trucks and other elements of danger. 

 We went out of town for Christmas, we left Christmas eve morning and came back the day after Christmas. Our neighbor Robert was taking care of the animals. At 8:30 Christmas Eve, Neighbor Jimmy called me and said that our dogs were going nuts, he walked over to the fence, didn't see anything. His home and 2 acres backs up to our fence.  I thanked him for watching out for us while we were gone. I called Neighbor Ron and asked if his dogs were barking and upset. He said no, and promised to watch out for us while we were gone. Around 10 that night, Neighbor Robert heard our dogs raising a ruckus and drove over to our house. All the dogs were upset, but he didn't see anything. He told me this the next day, Christmas. Sentry the puppy was in Pasture #1 and could go in a section of the barn. Trip and Paris had the run of the back yard, side pasture and could go up to the back of the sheep barn. Carson had the run of the front yard, about an acre, fenced. Even though none of the dogs were in the barn with the sheep, they were on all sides of the barn. 

Neighbor Ron called Christmas morning to tell me that at 1:00 AM our dogs were barking like mad, so he got up and drove up to our gate and walked inside. Carson had bayed a bobcat up against the stock trailer! As Ron walked up the driveway, Carson turned his head towards Ron and the bobcat took off. We had a one week old lamb that would have made the bobcat a nice meal. Ron looked around to make sure that everything was ok. He said that Carson acted like he didn't want him on our property (and normally they are friends) so he kept his distance while he checked things out, then left. 

 So it seems the bobcat was on our place the first time the dogs made a lot of noise, when Jimmy walked to the fence, the bobcat ran off. Likewise when Robert came over to see what was wrong, the bobcat saw him and left. When Ron came over, Carson had the bobcat bayed and Ron saw it. 

 We are grateful to our good neighbors for looking out for us while we were gone. We are proud of our dogs for keeping the bobcat away from the sheep. We are impressed beyond words with Carson and how he patrolled the yard and stopped the bobcat. Our puppy has grown up. He ain't a scaredy baby any more!
​​


----------



## thistlebloom (Jan 2, 2020)

Good work Carson! That was a very determined bobcat to breach the fences with four dogs sounding the alarm at him.
Carson has probably gained a lot of confidence from this and will continue to get bolder. You have very good reason to be proud of him!


----------



## Ron Bequeath (Jan 2, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Since Parker died, we have been missing him so much. A dear friend in New York graciously offered us a Golden Retriever puppy, but my husband desperately wanted a Lab, and only a black Lab. so my friend offered one of his Cavalier puppies and I was thrilled to accept. Our Aussie, Polly, died in my arms last summer and she was my girl. She took every step I did. She loved me fiercely and her going left a hole in my heart.
> 
> BJ was happy for me, but still wanted a Lab. Unknown to him, I joined 6 Facebook groups, followed 3 County pound Facebook sites and haunted Craigslist nightly. All kinds of mixes, crossed with everything but a skunk. Gheesh people! Haven’t you ever heard of spay and neuter?
> 
> ...


I do know what you mean about aussies though, I raise them and am starting to get heard of. 5 of my next litter are already spoken for and won't have a litter til have 8 on the barrelhead. The problem I have is people always tell me that docking isn't right but if you have ever seen a dog with a bent tail, infected, or stepped on and broken by a 800 lb. cow. You might understand. I hope I'm not start something but I can't see neutering and spaying if raising organic animals like plants. They have the right to be intact. It's all in the control. Female in heat, dad's in the kennel and mom workes outside with me or  vice versa and ya she or he doesn't get out of my sight. I only have had litters when I need then. My 3 girls and one boy are under my control, I'm the master. Yes and these dogs work and play and have a great time.  Last spring they brought in 109+ groundhogs, 3 oppussum,  one raccoon, and a skunk, herd the stock and play rough and tumble while I'm on my 45 min walk. But I'm the master. Hope I didn't ruffle any feathers. I like you all but yes we all have our particular ideas.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 2, 2020)

@Ron Bequeath you don't ruffle my feathers at all. I am in favor of spay and neuter because people in general are stupid and irresponsible with their pets, letting them breed and making mutts. You have breeding stock, Purebred dogs that are valuable and your puppies are in demand. That is a whole different story than a pit bull crossed with a border collie/ beagle mix. 

I had a litter of Aussies one time and yes, I cut their tails at 3 days old for the reasons you listed.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 7, 2020)

I snapped a pic of Carson last night. He was asleep but the flash woke him up.


----------



## mayasur (Jun 28, 2022)

Awww look at those puppy eyes! Of course he gets to sit in your recliner, who would say no to him  tellculvers com survey taco bell breakfast hours


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Jun 28, 2022)

He’s literally so cute!! How big will he get?


----------



## Baymule (Jun 28, 2022)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> He’s literally so cute!! How big will he get?


Carson is 4 years old now, and a big boy! He’s around 110 pounds.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Jun 28, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Carson is 4 years old now, and a big boy! He’s around 110 pounds.


Wow! Ohh yeah, this is a thread from 2018 lol, he would be 4 now!! Do you have a picture of him?


----------



## Baymule (Jun 28, 2022)

I’m in a temporary place right now, but I took him out front and tried to get some pictures. Getting far enough away to get a picture was a challenge. But here goes!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Jun 28, 2022)

Baymule said:


> I’m in a temporary place right now, but I took him out front and tried to get some pictures. Getting far enough away to get a picture was a challenge. But here goes!
> 
> View attachment 92359
> 
> ...


He is beautiful!!!


----------



## Baymule (Jun 28, 2022)

Thank you!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Jun 28, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Thank you!


You’re welcome ☺️


----------



## Baymule (Sep 22, 2022)

I just finished reading this. Carson is one fine farm dog. I took my husband to the hospital last September with Covid pneumonia, he didn't come back home. September 20 marked on year that he has been gone. There is no way to explain to a dog that his Daddy isn't coming home. All the dogs had a tough time. Then I sold the farm, moved to my son's house, right on a highway and had to pen Carson and Trip up together to keep them from being run over. It was a tough time. I bought another farm and moved in just a few weeks ago. Carson has had a rough year. He is loving the new farm. 

Carson has become very protective of me. When @Ridgetop and her DH came to visit, Carson wanted nothing to do with them and he has been very friendly to them before. Her DH was trying to make friends with Carson, reached out and touched my foot, (we were sitting in recliners with our feet up) and Carson growled a warning to him. This made up laugh and I praised Carson, while at the same time, reassuring him that everything was ok. He finally warmed up to them and became friendly. 

Just yesterday I put Cooper the new ram in Carson's fenced front yard, a ram that has never been with dogs. Carson wasn't crazy about the idea, neither was Cooper, but they worked it out. I don't have a guardian for Cooper and coyotes have been too close for comfort, so Carson was awarded the job. He is doing fantastic at it, barked last night, on the job! I let him this morning, he curled his big self up at me feet. Later he raised up growling, wanting to go back out. He barked and laid down on the porch, watching. 

Carson has had a lot to deal with in the past year. I've moved twice, Had to put down Paris, 13 year old Great Pyrenees, only a month after losing my husband. 10 days before I closed on the farm, I had to put Trip down because he had cancer. Carson lost his home, lost his Daddy, lost his friends, but has remained a loyal, true friend and companion to me. He is a remarkable dog and I'm fortunate to have him.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 22, 2022)

This is Cooper and Carson yesterday. Carson went under the porch. Cooper was a little “Rammy” so Carson just stayed out of his way. Carson can jump up on the porch, Cooper can’t,  so it’s working. Right now, Carson is taking a nap on the porch. He could come back in if he wanted to, but he’d rather be outside, he has a purpose. Good dog.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 2, 2022)

Carson loves to play Stick. For him it’s a game of keep away. He brings a stick, shows off the stick, but I can’t have the stick. Big goofy dog!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (Oct 2, 2022)

He’s adorable


----------



## SageHill (Oct 2, 2022)

That second picture   says it all!! ❤️


----------

